# Transport help needed in PA along Ohio turnpike



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If anyone in PA, along the Ohio turnpike is interested in a rescue transport this weekend, Col. Potter Cairn Terrier Rescue would appreciate the help.

I copied this from another thread to see if it would help get these guys to their new home.

Here's the original thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=71038


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you ladies! We did get a volunteer to help with that leg of the transport. All dogs are safe and sound and adjusting well to their new homes.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you. that is wonderful news.


----------

